# Digital Drawings.



## worldofhorses (Oct 11, 2008)

I do a lot of work on my computer, drawing horses digitally 

Each of these will link you to deviantART, a great site for all those talented artists who wish to display their work and receive feedback and attention. You can find me there under the name faraf-xx[.deviantart.com]

The first few are my most recent, just simple sketches that I am not very attached to:

Norwegian Fjord by ~faraf-xx on deviantART (Norwegian Fjord)

"Hello, sir." by ~faraf-xx on deviantART (Pair of Arabians)

Got the fuzzies? by ~faraf-xx on deviantART (Random horse w/ unusual patterns)

Midnight Commission by ~faraf-xx on deviantART (Quite an old one)

Invincible by ~faraf-xx on deviantART (Going crazy with designing my own silly tack haha)

Random doodleh by ~faraf-xx on deviantART (I think this one is quite funny)

Midnight splendour by ~faraf-xx on deviantART (Don't mind the gross tail)

Cantering Horse - Skeleton by ~faraf-xx on deviantART (I highly recommend everybody doing this as some point - it really teaches you a lot!)


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

So nice!! I love the tack you designed.


----------



## worldofhorses (Oct 11, 2008)

Hahah, thank you 
Must give that another go some time!


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

I do DA too! (Digital Art)
It's take alot of work and time, but it's worth it eh?!
I don't have a DA account. Never thought of it.
I like the way your draw the basic lines for the horses. It's messy, not bad messy, but good messy. It gives it some kind of look. It makes it look so 3D. I like it! I'm not gonna try it because I'm never tried those lines.


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey great work! i especially love the invincible one but they're all really good.
I've never been able to do digital art it always ends up looking like something completely different lol yu've got some talent tho!


----------



## worldofhorses (Oct 11, 2008)

KGImages - yeah it is very rewarding, and gives you such a great sense of accomplishment once you finish!
deviantART is an amazing art site for displaying your work, and receiving very helpful criticism and support! I would suggest to anybody who enjoys art 


welshy - thank you 
Invincible was a lot of fun to do!


----------

